

Linkrdr: The Next Generation Feed Reader - jknupp
http://www.linkrdr.com

======
jknupp
Linked by Dave Winer (www.scripting.com) and startupsea yesterday.

Inspired by an HN Post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3555923>

------
derekja
afraid I get an internal server error when trying to upload my opml

